# Drag Bags question



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Thinking about getting some drag bags for my '06 M6, have a few questions:


Which ones (which brand) are best?

Do you leave them inflated all the time or just use them when at the strip?

Do they make it ride harsher?

Do they raise the rear of the car up any?

I generally don't dog my car hard or do big burnouts, but the few times when I got on it hard the wheel hop was terrible. Will drag bags eliminate wheel hop or at least tone it down where it doesn't feel like the rear end is about to come out of the car?

Thanks!


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

BMR makes the bags everyone seems to be using, myself included. I only air them up at the track but you can see what works best for you. They make your car a bit stiffer in the rear but that's the point. Depending how much you air them up depends on if you raise the rear of the car or not. I run 18-20 pds at the track and that holds the wheel hop down to a minimum if not eliminating it all.

IMO, they are very well worth the money. I want to say they were around $90.00 from BMR and easy to install.

Hope that helps,

Chris


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Cadsbury said:


> BMR makes the bags everyone seems to be using, myself included. I only air them up at the track but you can see what works best for you. They make your car a bit stiffer in the rear but that's the point. Depending how much you air them up depends on if you raise the rear of the car or not. I run 18-20 pds at the track and that holds the wheel hop down to a minimum if not eliminating it all.
> 
> IMO, they are very well worth the money. I want to say they were around $90.00 from BMR and easy to install.
> 
> ...


Thanks Cadsbury, that was one of the brands I've read about here and I was leaning toward them. I think I'm going to give them a try.


----------



## porterusaf (Jan 9, 2007)

What all does installing require? And how easy is it to inflate and deflate them? (ex. I want to race down the drag and deflate the bags to drive back home)


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

porterusaf said:


> What all does installing require? And how easy is it to inflate and deflate them? (ex. I want to race down the drag and deflate the bags to drive back home)


The install is pretty straight forward. The instructions that come with them are pretty simple. If you decide to get some don't hesitate to pm me with questions.

Instead of drilling my rear valance and putting the valve stem there, I put it in the trunk instead. 

Below are some pictures of the valve stem placement. 




Here are the bags;





For me the best pressure for drag racing is around 20 psi with drag radials. When you're done racing just deflate the bags to about 5 to 10 psi. It's that simple.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, All,
Ive got a set of BMR drag bags and am ready to install them. I have a few questions. The instructions say to remove 1" of metal off the lower spring snubbers and cut 1" off of snubber part of rubber spring pad. What about the top snubber that sticks down in the spring? Also, which way do you install the bags as to the line hookup (up of down)? Is there a hole in on of the snubbers to run the line through?

Thanks for any help,
Larry

Also, the instructions says street driving pressure can be from 0 to 15 psi. Is it safe to run at 0 psi?


----------

